# Shutter count on a new 6D



## J.R. (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently bought a perfectly sealed 6D (body only) from a reputed local dealer. I was just in the course of reviewing my pics when I realized that the first image is numbered IMG_0138.CR2. 

Has anyone else faced a similar issue? Does Canon do any inhouse testing of the bodies which leads to a startup shutter count?


----------



## zim (Jan 28, 2013)

I can recall a couple of previous posts regarding this from what I remember it's nothing to bother about, I'd assume they have to fire off a few shots at the factory, probably computer controlled to check all is working. Don't think there's a guy at the end of the production line firing off a few shots of his mates, but hey ya never know ;D


----------



## J.R. (Jan 28, 2013)

zim said:


> I can recall a couple of previous posts regarding this from what I remember it's nothing to bother about, I'd assume they have to fire off a few shots at the factory, probably computer controlled to check all is working. Don't think there's a guy at the end of the production line firing off a few shots of his mates, but hey ya never know ;D



Thanks ... the camera works fine as it should and I'm not worried about it ... just curious because my 5D3 started the shutter count at 1. 

I recall that my 7D started out somewhere close to 160+ but I wasn't using CR back then.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Jan 28, 2013)

I noticed the same thing when I picked up my new 7D about a month ago... hmm interesting


----------



## dmills (Jan 28, 2013)

The default setting is to continue the numbering from the last camera that the card was used in. If you had another canon camera before your 6D, it's just continuing that numbering scheme.


----------



## strikerwy (Jan 28, 2013)

dmills said:


> The default setting is to continue the numbering from the last camera that the card was used in. If you had another canon camera before your 6D, it's just continuing that numbering scheme.



I don't believe this to be true at all. I use several cards between several bodies, sometimes even in two different bodies during the same shooting session. The image #'s are body specific and are clearly seperated on the card (one body shooting in the 4000's while the other is in the 9000's), sometimes even with a (2) besides them because each body is at that exact same frame #. They are not dictated by the card or previous use within a different body.


----------



## iTasneem (Jan 28, 2013)

It is your memory card that cause the file name jump..

It happened to my 60D


----------



## J.R. (Jan 28, 2013)

dmills said:


> The default setting is to continue the numbering from the last camera that the card was used in. If you had another canon camera before your 6D, it's just continuing that numbering scheme.



I don't now this is possible ... But will check and revert soonest.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you use a new card and got this ? Like what others posted, it would seem it is just the card.

What is the # of shutter actuations in the camera. I would worry if that has some values in it out of the box.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> dmills said:
> 
> 
> > The default setting is to continue the numbering from the last camera that the card was used in. If you had another canon camera before your 6D, it's just continuing that numbering scheme.
> ...



YIKES! ... A kick in the teeth. You were *absolutely correct*.

This card was initially used in the 5D3 and then moved on to the Sony RX-100. When the 6D arrived I presumed that it would have an SD card in the box and was shocked that Canon didn't include any as a freebie! Anyhow, the card in the RX-100 was moved to the 6D. 

All the more surprising is the fact that the last RX-100 file on the card is DSC00137.ARW. The 6D picked up from where the RX-100 left off  ... The next file on the card is IMG_0138.CR2. 

Guess what ... the 6D is saving the files in the same folder as the RX-100 - the 101MSDCF folder on the card ignoring the Canon folder ... I can't understand what the hell is going on but as least this solves the mystery!


----------



## zim (Feb 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > dmills said:
> ...



wow interesting info, and a little wierd at the same time! could understand it if the card was last in another Canon camera but taking the count from a completely different one is strange.

I'd still be surprised if any camera comes off the production line without QA doing some basic tests like does the shutter work


----------



## Yedija luhur (Feb 10, 2013)

Me too, but on my problems, everything is alright, and shutter count start at 0001 when i first bought the camera. after at least 900 shoot, i remove the card, moving the files to the computer, then suddenly when i shoot, the count started at IMG_8xxx

p.s I use same card (sandisk extreme pro 16GB)

anybody ever have the same problem?


----------

